# i gots a ?



## Ruveriel (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi i gots a ?. how do u get thoughs pictures under ur name? and how come not very many ppl(people) exsquise my slang. r online?


----------



## Beorn (Jan 9, 2003)

You can't get an avatar -- a picture under your name -- until you have 100 posts.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 12, 2003)

While you're in Entmoot, Liv, you might like to read the thread "Is using TTF the same as using Instant Messenger?"


----------

